# Ebay Horn Tank Can't Figure HELP!



## 5760rj (Apr 3, 2018)

xxx


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seller says that is NOS but I don't think it's a repop nor does he say it is. Straight bar tanks are scarce compared to the cantilever tanks. A chrome Panther tank recently sold for $102.50 with two bidders.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273104095988


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 4, 2018)

(1/2 a tank(


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Seller says that is NOS but I don't think it's a repop nor does he say it is. Straight bar tanks are scarce compared to the cantilever tanks. A chrome Panther tank recently sold for $102.50 with two bidders.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-26-034-Panther-Half-Tank-Maroon-USED-1940-039-s-1950-039-s-/273104095988?hash=item3f9645caf4:g:IRYAAOSwpFtapAn~&nma=true&si=PegPAx2atpoWbSATNOma9xd3kHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 782457



I bought this, that's why I am looking for a left side chrome tank..it is definitely not NOS, but I believe an original, once I find a chrome left side I plan to rechrome and but on my all black and chrome overrestored 49 autocycle....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

In the last couple of years I've seen original, painted, post war, straight bar tanks selling in the $225-300 range. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 16, 2018)

yes even more sometimes, I took a chance on this one for 105ish, if I can find the other half for about the same or less I'll be doing good.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 18, 2018)

5760rj said:


> xxx



This maroon one just sold for $510. It doesn’t say if it original paint..


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 18, 2018)

crazy......


----------



## 5760rj (Jun 18, 2018)

5760rj said:


> xxx



will it be gift wrapped?


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 18, 2018)

5760rj said:


> will it be gift wrapped?




I bet it’s in the mail already


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 18, 2018)

bicycle ed said:


> crazy......



No horn.. That’s extra.. :eek:


----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 18, 2018)

I've over paid a few times but it would really need to be something special for that money....


----------



## KevinBrick (Jun 18, 2018)

I paid $425 for this one.. Starting to think I got a good deal.. Matches my DX perfectly..


----------



## 5760rj (Jun 18, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> View attachment 825634 View attachment 825635 I paid $425 for this one.. Starting to think I got a good deal.. Matches





KevinBrick said:


> I bet it’s in the mail already



I bet the seller has already spent the money


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 23, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> View attachment 825451
> This maroon one just sold for $510. It doesn’t say if it original paint..





mind blowing price.....original hornet tank fairly common, nice one...but 500????


----------

